# Babydoll south down



## rittert3 (Jun 25, 2010)

any info on these and how much to expect to pay for yearling pair or ram and 2 ewes?


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jun 25, 2010)

Where are you located?  It really fluctuates depending on the area where you live.  They're mostly considered "pets" though, so be prepared to pay more than you would for "regular" standard sized sheep.


----------



## patandchickens (Jun 25, 2010)

If you are just wanting to know a vague general ballpark (for "can I afford this" type purposes), $300-500 per animal would probably be typical prices for breeding stock (i.e. around $1000+ total, for the kind of package you want). 

You might be able to find a much better deal if you get lucky and someone's having a desperation sale, of course.

Good luck, have fun,

Pat


----------



## rittert3 (Jun 25, 2010)

I'm in Kansas and located 3 breeders in the state just havn't beable to contact any of them yet. Would like to keep them as lawn mowers and raise a lamb crop yearly to sell into the pet/exotic hobby farm market.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jun 29, 2010)

Hey rittert3, I found this ad on CL today and thought of you. I'm not sure where you're located, but this ad  was from Mickleton (PA?).  

Here's the text:



> Several Sheep for sale born this year
> 2- white weathers $200.00 each
> 3-white ewes $250.00 each
> 1-black ram born this year $250.00
> 1-black ram born last year $250.00


Here's  another ad from Bucks County, PA.



> Babydoll lambs available. Neutered rams make great pets and lawn mowers! $300 registered North American Babydoll Sheep Association, www.babydollsheepnwool.com for more info.


----------



## abooth (Jul 10, 2010)

I paid $250 each for my wethers.  The breeder I got them from was asking $500 each for rams and ewes.


----------

